# Can I edit my username?



## spork (Oct 2, 2009)

Sorry for the newbie Q.  It appears I cannot.  And the question, why would I want to is a valid one.  There can be valid reasons.

Most of us sign up at DC with the first nick that comes to mind.  And, we enjoy growing into our usernames, with taglines and avatars, and with our personalities.  Some of us regret the poor impulse choice, and fail to take further steps into this wonderful online community.

I'm a newbie with little to lose; maybe I should just register another username with a new email account?  Can an Administrator perhaps help me change my username to another more considered choice?  Thanks for all replies.


----------



## Janet H (Oct 3, 2009)

You can request a name change by clicking the contact us link at the bottom of the page and sending e-mail to our tech support area.  Be sure to include both your current name and the one you want to change to.  Then be patient it could take a day or so ...


----------



## GB (Oct 3, 2009)

I have changed your name. Check your email. You will see additional info there.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 3, 2009)

I like spork.  I have one made out of titanium.


----------



## spork (Oct 3, 2009)

It works.  Thanks all!


----------

